# Forum issues.....



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 11, 2012)

No mouse-over forum drop down menus or formatting options in posts all of a sudden???


~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 11, 2012)

Working for me Martin but last night a couple of folks said that when they went to previously viewed thread it didn't take them to the last post, it started at the beginning. And I tried to post a couple of links and they didn't show up as clickable links. 

Software is doing weird things again!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 11, 2012)

It seems to be working okay now.



~Martin


----------

